# UMass/Amherst Police Officer



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Had to trim ruthlessly, see the site if you really to know it all. They are SUPER short handed so, if you live in area and don't apply, you don't deserve the job you asshole!*

University Police Officer - Entry Level
Institution:
*University of Massachusetts - Amherst*

Location:
Amherst, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
10/18/2019

Type:
Full-Time

*About UMass Amherst
UMass/Amherst-'nuff said.*

*Job Summary*

cop stuff
*Essential Functions*


cop stuff
*Minimum Qualifications (Knowledge, Skills, Abilities, Education, Experience, Certifications, Licensure)*


Must be a citizen of the United States.
Must be at least 21 years old at the time of appointment.
Must be a high school graduate or equivalent.
Current valid driver's license.
Current Massachusetts Class A License To Carry a firearm.
Must possess the physical ability to perform duties required of a police officer.
Must possess strong oral and written communication skills.
Successful completion of CORI (Criminal Offender Record Information) check.
Successful completion of oral board interviews.
Successful completion of oral interview with Chief of Police.
Successful completion of a medical examination.
Successful completion of the requirements of a Physical Agility Testing (PAT) process.
Recommendation upon completion of a psychological evaluation.
Successful completion of a background investigation process, including criminal, personal, financial inquiries to determine suitability of the candidate. 
*Note*: Any prior conviction for a felony or untruthfulness in this background investigation process are automatic disqualifiers for employment.

Must possess the ability to work in all types of weather conditions, shift/squad assignments, and holidays as necessary.
Must be able to follow written and verbal instructions.
*Qualifications Acquired on Job (Knowledge, Skills, Abilities, Education, Experience, Certifications, Licensure)*


A valid graduate certificate of training from a police academy approved by the MPTC.
Demonstrated proficiency with firearms.
Other mandatory annual trainings as required by department policy and/or MPTC.
First Responder/CPR/AED/Narcan and Epi-pen certifications.
*Physical Demands/Working Conditions*

Duties require extended periods of outdoor work and exposure to conditions including temperatures that may range from below freezing to in excess of 100 degrees. The department requires employees to be physically and mentally able to adjust to work in changing environments and conditions. Emergency service and law enforcement work requires entry into hazardous environments, exposure to dangerous persons, animals, and substances; and exposure to infectious diseases. A wide range of personal protective equipment is required to be used and maintained, some of which may be uncomfortable or inconvenient to wear. Adherence to specific safety procedures and other precautions is required.

Rigorous field work requires above average physical performance, endurance, and superior conditioning. This includes prolonged standing, walking or running over uneven ground, and recurring bending, climbing, reaching, lifting, and carrying of items weighing in excess of fifty pounds and shared lifting and carrying of heavier items, and similar strenuous activities requiring agility and dexterity. Maintaining a healthy lifestyle is paramount to working in an environment in which a large percentage of the community are between the ages of 18-22.

Dangerous persons must be physically confronted, subdued, and controlled. Sometimes these persons are armed with lethal weapons which can increase the high stress commonly associated with the incumbent's work assignment.

*Work Schedule*

Shift and hours vary (40 hours per week)

*Salary Information*

Grade 16: UMPD Salary Schedule

Education incentives available upon hire

_UMass Amherst is committed to a policy of equal opportunity without regard to race, color, religion, gender, gender identity or expression, age, sexual orientation, national origin, ancestry, disability, military status, or genetic information in employment, admission to and participation in academic programs, activities, and services, and the selection of vendors who provide services or products to the University. To fulfill that policy, UMass Amherst is further committed to a program of affirmative action to eliminate or mitigate artificial barriers and to increase opportunities for the recruitment and advancement of qualified minorities, women, persons with disabilities, and covered veterans. It is the policy of the UMass Amherst to comply with the applicable federal and state statutes, rules, and regulations concerning equal opportunity and affirmative action._

*Application Information*
Contact:
University of Massachusetts - Amherst

Online App. Form:
http://explorejobs.uml.edu/amherst/en-us/job/502490?lApplicationSubSourceID=11250


----------

